# I’m so proud!



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Some troublemakers just tried to come into our garden and our puppy chased them away!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They couldn't have been up to too much if a puppy chased them off.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

They were probably fishing. Our plot was empty for several years before we moved here in February and people had become used to fishing here, helping themselves to our produce, dumping waste here and so on. 

Most of the theft and dumping has stopped but some people here think they have a right to fish where and when they want, and also a right to remove obstacles and trample plants that get in their way. That’s the main reason we got the dog, and also a key reason for building the barn on our boundary. It won’t stop the most inveterate offenders, but they will no longer be able to say they are just following the water.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You could be describing what goes on here in the states. Sometimes it can get downright violent with some of those that think they've got the right to trespass. Then sue the property owner because they got hurt. 

Maybe their frightened response to the puppy coming after them will teach puppy that it should continue running any others off. That would be the ideal. Unless of course you invited them, then it could be a problem.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

The funny thing is that even when they use electricity to stun the fish they only catch tiny fry, while the monitor lizards that fish in the same water regularly catch much larger fish.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Goes to show, theft doesn't give any big payouts.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What were they dumping on your property?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Plastic waste mostly, a few dead animals. Our plantation is a popular place to dump unwanted kittens.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Our neighbour recently put a sign saying “litter free zone”. The guy who put it up for him left an empty water bottle in one of our fields!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why? Is there a reason it's easier to dump plastic waste than taking it to an area designated for trash. Sorry, I don't have a clue how things like that are handled there.

Dumped animals is world wide. Four of my dogs had all been dumped. The two cats I have now were dumped.

And the two cats before them had been dumped.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

In rural areas there is no waste collection. It’s either burned or thrown in the river.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that sucks. It encourages those that don't want to deal with it themselves to push onto others. I see something like that here. Not nearly as bad as what you have to deal with though. 

Puppy just may put and end to that for you.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Every cat here on the farm was originally dumped. It's a shame. With the rescues in Ohio at least some of the dogs have a chance of being adopted. Many thousands of cats are euthanized every year. That's part of the reason Fossil Ledges is chartered in Ohio as a "no-kill shelter.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you adopt out?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Absolutely, folks sign a waiver stating if they can't keep an animal it comes back here. It generally doesn't happen but we took a pony back once.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At least that helps keep the numbers down being able to adopt out what you have there if they're not being used for educational purposes.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

We network with all of the other rescues around. There is still a lot of animals we can't take. This is an economically depressed area and regrettably, people dump a lot of animals.


----------

